# !!!! HI !!!!!!



## xmindgamex (Sep 1, 2005)

Haallaaa shaaalooooniikkkk..kaif halik???  Finally im in dubai right now in sharjah near American univ of sharjah . All of you guys staying in dubai please tell me if i can drive around with a kuwaiti license ?? im 21 yr old i have 3yrs old kuwaiti license . if any of u know of any good rental shops within sharjah please let me know the rates and the contact numbers . I tried goin to couple of rental they said the minimum charge for a day is 100dirham !!! anyways pls let me know ..shukran ma'salama *takecare* :cheers:


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Hi, tammam il7emdellah. Am not sure how the procedure goes with GCC licenses, I think you can cause some guys I know drove in the UK with their licenses from home. But to be safe, you can get an International license, it's pretty cheap.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I think you can drive with a Kuwaiti licence without any problem.


----------

